# Suicide Bunny Sample Packs



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

We have limited stock of Suicide Bunny, Kings Crown and The Cloud Company sample packs for sale. We only managed to get 20 of each this time around but we will be ordering more in the future:

They can be found here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

We also have restocks of all King's Crown and Cloud Company in 3MG and 6MG, Suicide Bunny restock is arriving tomorrow (And Hopefully so is Glas)

We also have a few 60ML bottles which will be going to a good cause - more information can be found here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-company-auction-proceeds-go-to-rocking-for-rhinos.t13059/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

Order 4679 placed and paid 

Thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Order 4679 placed and paid
> 
> Thank you



No No, thank you


----------



## acorn (8/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have limited stock of Suicide Bunny, Kings Crown and The Cloud Company sample packs for sale. We only managed to get 20 of each this time around but we will be ordering more in the future:
> 
> They can be found here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html
> 
> ...



Recipient Vape King
Your Payment ID 4680
Item Name Your Order - 4680 
Call me stupid, had hassles with payfast, e-mail with proof send, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/7/15)

I also had issues with Payfast. I just re-tried and everything was sorted


----------



## acorn (8/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I also had issues with Payfast. I just re-tried and everything was sorted


Tried twice, then went the normal EFT route, shows payment successful on bank site, hopefully so


----------



## acorn (9/7/15)

Tried again, order 4690 placed and paid through Payfast successfully.  

Cant wait to test these juices, Thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------

